# Varanus Varius



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

This guy is one of two lace monitors that come through at least once a week. This one is the smaller of the two, about 5ft from snout to tail tip. The other is a good 6ft (about as big as they get) and quite a bit bulkier. 
Realising I'm watching









Trying to flatten out and hope I pass by









Headshot









Had enough, puff up, hiss and sidle towards the tree line. No rush here, it knows it can handle me if I try and grab it.









Finally up a tree and away from the annoying human, one final huff and hiss.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Crikey!


----------

